# A beautiful Colt .380 Pocket Model.



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

It has one problem, which is evident in the photos!










Here are the stocks after I removed the varnish!!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

It may be a problem for a serious collector, but that's a mighty fine looking 1908 Colt .380. I'd be glad to have one in that condition. Serial number sez 1929 manufacture.


----------



## Blaster (Jan 30, 2007)

I could get over the minor problem also. Looks good to me. Something else to look for at the next gun show I go to. Do you have a full photo of the .380 after varnish removed?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure is a fine looking little pistol. I for one would love to have it. There's a story to those numbers and name and that's what I would try to find out about.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

A little over ten years ago I bought an original "U.S. PROPERTY" 1903 in 32 ACP with the parkerized finish. The only flaw was the same thing you had. Mine looks as though it had a drivers lic.# or some other sort of ID enscribed barely into the finish but not the metal. Same # etched onto magazine as well. The park finish is in very goog condition and I'm not about to refinish it. I paid 250 dollars for it through a private party sale.


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

That's very, very nice!


----------

